# Mardi gras



## ronparise

I bit off more than I can chew


I have several 9 night reservations at Wyndhams Avenue Plaza Resort for check in Feb 24 and check out Mar 5 (Fat Tuesday is Mar 4)

Im inside Worldmarks 30 day cancellation deadline so this is now a "use it or lose it" situation for me

These are studio units and sleep 4 on 2 Queens. There is a kitchen and one bath

Avenue Plaza is right on St Charles Ave, and the parades pass  in front of the building.. When the parades arent running the streetcar is and the French Quarter is a 15 minute ride away

$100/night = $900


----------



## Egret1986

*Ron, do you feel the market is different this year for Mardi Gras rentals?*

I thought Mardi Gras rentals were basically an absolute.

Great pricing on your rentals.  Nine nights is the minimum reservation or can one do less nights as long as it is a minimum $900?  I have a personal stake for the first time with a Mardi Gras rental and so far it's still available.  I know you have a bit of experience with Mardi Gras rentals.  Is this an anomaly?   Obviously, you had expectations that haven't been met. I've also seen some rentals still listed on some sites that haven't moved.  I had high expectations also.


----------



## vacationhopeful

I have noticed there are WAY MORE people who believe Wyndham units should rent for $350-400 for 7 nights. And for 2/2 units many times.

And are unhappy when we do NOT lower our rental rates to their offer.


----------



## ronparise

Egret1986 said:


> I thought Mardi Gras rentals were basically an absolute.
> 
> Great pricing on your rentals.  Nine nights is the minimum reservation or can one do less nights as long as it is a minimum $900?  I have a personal stake for the first time with a Mardi Gras rental and so far it's still available.  I know you have a bit of experience with Mardi Gras rentals.  Is this an anomaly?   Obviously, you had expectations that haven't been met. I've also seen some rentals still listed on some sites that haven't moved.  I had high expectations also.



I have several 9 day reservations that Im offering here. I have other reservations too, but not at this rate

I dont know if my experience this year is unusual. In past years I only had 5 or so reservations to work with.. This year as I said in my post, I took a bigger position.. With just thirty days to go to check-in Im getting just a little anxious.. My problem I think is with my marketing and  advertising I thought "if I reserved it they would come"  Its not quite that easy, im learning


----------



## easyrider

You did good. I was trying for MG 2015 and a couple of days before the 13 month window all the units were GOOOOOONNNNNNEEEE. I now see the wisdom of the 2 day burn.

Bill


----------



## Bigrob

easyrider said:


> You did good. I was trying for MG 2015 and a couple of days before the 13 month window all the units were GOOOOOONNNNNNEEEE. I now see the wisdom of the 2 day burn.
> 
> Bill



Interesting, I was able to use up all my ARP right at the 13 month mark with no burn... maybe because I wasn't going for full weeks. I just didn't get the units I wanted.


----------



## ronparise

easyrider said:


> You did good. I was trying for MG 2015 and a couple of days before the 13 month window all the units were GOOOOOONNNNNNEEEE. I now see the wisdom of the 2 day burn.
> 
> Bill



Not so wise, it would seem

I got the the last 2015 Worldmark Mardi Gras reservation  on Jan 9


----------



## easyrider

Holy Cow, did you burn 4 days for that reservation ? Is Marti Gras the entire week or is it the weekend before the 17th and over on the 18th ?

Bill


----------



## RuralEngineer

*referrals*

i will be sending a few your way.

stephen


----------



## bayougrannie

Mardi Gras is the feast before the fasting. Parades roll the two weekends before Mardi Gras week. The 2015 Mardi Gras week starts Feb. 11th till Mardi Gras Day the 17th. Parades roll every day till Mardi Gras Day. The following day the 18th is a church day called Ash Wednesday where fasting begins for Catholics.


----------



## ronparise

Bigrob said:


> Interesting, I was able to use up all my ARP right at the 13 month mark with no burn... maybe because I wasn't going for full weeks. I just didn't get the units I wanted.



Easy rider is I think talking about Worldmark. Worldmark has 63 units at Avenue Plaza.  
You cant use throwaway days (or burn days as easyrider put it) to get a jump on other owners with Wyndham. The rule in New Orleans is that reservations have to be 3,4 or 7 days and check in or check out has to be on a Friday...So we were all on the phone at 8AM on Jan 13 for 2015.   Worldmark is different.  The rule says reservations open up at 13 months (like Wyndham ARP) and have to be at least 7 days.  But with any day checkin and any length of stay you could call on Jan 8th, for example and make a 9 day reservation if you wanted......takes more credits, but you get what you want


----------



## ronparise

easyrider said:


> Holy Cow, did you burn 4 days for that reservation ? Is Marti Gras the entire week or is it the weekend before the 17th and over on the 18th ?
> 
> Bill



The biggest days seem to be Fri night through Fat Tuesday. The last Parade is tuesday at noon, so lots of folks will check out on tuesday and go home but some like to leave late on tuesday or spend the night and go home wednesday

Worldmark requires at least a 7 night reservation so my goal was Tuesday to Tuesday or Wednesday to Wednesday....I made some reservations starting So in the case of these that Ive advertised, I added 2 throwaway days.

Remember with Wyndham I have to pay a $99  guest fee. but not with Worldmark.  The extra days with Worldmark dont cost much more. than $99

The first parades are Feb 15 this year and Fat Tuesday is Mar 4 so its an 18 day party


----------



## easyrider

Thanks for the heads up on activities. Maybe 2016 will be our MG year although renting a unit from you adds up to be a better or as good a deal than using our wm points. Are you even breaking even at $100 per day ? I would jump on one of these weeks if I didn't already have plans for Feb.

Bill


----------



## ronparise

easyrider said:


> Thanks for the heads up on activities. Maybe 2016 will be our MG year although renting a unit from you adds up to be a better or as good a deal than using our wm points. Are you even breaking even at $100 per day ? I would jump on one of these weeks if I didn't already have plans for Feb.
> 
> Bill



the answer is yes but Im not thinking about it on a reservation by reservation basis. 

I have already rented enough at 300 a night to cover the fees on all the reservations I made. So everything from here on out drops right to the bottom line


----------



## VegasBella

Oh man, I really wish I could take one off your hands!

I wonder how the weather will be. It's snowing in NOLA today!


----------



## ronparise

VegasBella said:


> Oh man, I really wish I could take one off your hands!
> 
> I wonder how the weather will be. It's snowing in NOLA today!



Snow?

that would put a damper on bearing your breasts for beads.


----------



## cotraveller

ronparise said:


> I bit off more than I can chew
> 
> 
> I have several 9 night reservations at Wyndhams Avenue Plaza Resort for check in Feb 24 and check out Mar 5 (Fat Tuesday is Mar 4)
> 
> Im inside Worldmarks 30 day cancellation deadline so this is now a "use it or lose it" situation for me



It's not necessarily use it or lose it for the WorldMark reservations.  If you cancel and someone else picks up the nights you cancel you get your credits returned. The resort has to be fully booked for the unit type you cancel for the nights you cancelled.  It doesn't have to be the entire reservation, any days fully booked will get you a partial credit.   Plus you always get your housekeeping tokens or fees returned.  You need to call and request an audit after the end of the cancelled time period, it is not automatic.  See this page or call the VPC and get the details from them.


----------



## ronparise

cotraveller said:


> It's not necessarily use it or lose it for the WorldMark reservations.  If you cancel and someone else picks up the nights you cancel you get your credits returned. The resort has to be fully booked for the unit type you cancel for the nights you cancelled.  It doesn't have to be the entire reservation, any days fully booked will get you a partial credit.   Plus you always get your housekeeping tokens or fees returned.  You need to call and request an audit after the end of the cancelled time period, it is not automatic.  See this page or call the VPC and get the details from them.



Thanks

I knew that..I posted the use it or lose it comment to satisfy the TUG police. They dont want me posting rentals here unless im into the no cancel timeframe.  For most of what I do its Wyndham and 15 days. Worldmark is different at 30 days

There are ways to carry a reservation all the way up to check in before cancelling and save some points or credits whether its Wyndham or Worldmark.  But it is my intent to rent this stuff. even if its for $10 a night. If necessary  I plan to go myself and rent to  folks off the street if I have to.  Ill be the guy carrying  the "rooms for rent" sign


----------



## ace2000

Ron, try doing a search for a Mardi Gras forum and post your rentals there.  I know Jazz Fest has a popular one with a lot of traffic.


----------



## cotraveller

ronparise said:


> Thanks
> 
> But it is my intent to rent this stuff. even if its for $10 a night. If necessary  I plan to go myself and rent to  folks off the street if I have to.  Ill be the guy carrying  the "rooms for rent" sign.



Put your rentals on the WorldMark vacation forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php in the WM Credit Rentals section.  If you put it there at $10 per night it should go quickly.  At  $100 per night maybe not, but you can list it as a Make Offer deal and see what happens.  

Since that site is WorldMark owners only a rental from there should be to a WorldMark owner.  A lot of us would rather see a WorldMark owner staying in a WorldMark unit rather than someone you find on the street.  Although the thought of you wearing a "Will rent rooms for food" sandwich board sign would be a sight to see.


----------



## Egret1986

*Once again, through trial and error, I have been reminded to stick with what I know.*



ronparise said:


> I thought "if I reserved it they would come"  Its not quite that easy, im learning



I specialize in two areas because I know all the resorts, know some of the staff at the resorts, and feel that I know the market and area.  Every now and then, I venture off the path.  I did with this one Mardi Gras ownership/rental.     This has happened in the past.  Each time, I said to myself; stick with what you know. 

I'm learning, too.


----------



## benyu2010

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205680

Another last minute deal...any problem with demand of Mardi Gras this year? 

Canceling within 14 days works better, you can get your token back and credits for dates re-booked, even bonus time by yourself.


----------



## LLW

benyu2010 said:


> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205680
> 
> Another last minute deal...any problem with demand of Mardi Gras this year?


Or is it over-supply leading to expectation of low rates and last-minute availability?


----------



## vacationhopeful

LLW said:


> Or is it over-supply leading to expectation of low rates and last-minute availability?



There is getting to be sellers working on an OVERALL low ROI factor irregardless of the event or seasonal nature of vacationing.

It is like offering a GOLD CHAIN for $3 per inch whether it is gold plated or 18K gold. The "market" has these GHOST rates demanding the below cost rate on ALL DEALS. Ain't the internet great!

Vacationing is a 'luxury' product and timeshares rental rates are at the higher end of the vacation housing market.

Those Platinum owners agents/brokers are offering/selling ANY booking they can get at 50% off the points value with a free GUEST CERTIFICATE. Smart ones are ONLY booking the 5 low point nights (Sunday with Friday AM checkout). Those nightly rates - get whined back to me - having me look like a PRICE GOUGER when offering my ARP bookings at full price with ad costs and some overhead (that is RIGHT, ad costs and PAYPAL fees). Remember, the churning rental units will produce cash - but the question is as the USE YEAR comes to a close, HOW many unsold points are left in these accounts? 

Eventually, those Platinum rental brokers who HAVE to hook up with vacation clubs - to move their offseason booking and 5 night offerings with LESS LABOR at their call centers. 

AND they will have to LEARN that one price selling of units - like Ron knows - is NOT how you cover your overhead --- you price for TIME and EVENT. But by then, most of the small "specialize" niche rental-owners will have had their repeat businesses disillusioned.

I look at the airlines pricing model --- I have had MORE (by 3-4 factor) requests this winter for 2-3 night bookings to match the "booked" cheaper mid-week airfare. These guests don't get WHAT the timeshare resorts are --- they are NOT motels - there are no orphan nights - for the most part. And that $99 Guest Certificate - makes a motel room with free breakfast, cheaper.

And I am not a travel agent - booking or suggesting hotel, rental cars or dining locales.


----------



## benyu2010

LLW said:


> Or is it over-supply leading to expectation of low rates and last-minute availability?



It is largely dysfunctional and ineffective timeshare rental market.

Linda hits nail on the head about GHOST rate. The potential market was exposed to phantom rates due lack of transparency and credibility of availability and pricing. By the other hand, there are vast number of unexposed folks happily sign up such luxurious accommodation at  $200/night at significant reduced market rate. Majority of Timeshare owners don't price rental rate based on market condition, they did base on their bottom line.

So, you see all kind of incredible rates everywhere, and insane in the eye of outsider. Well, who knows this thing a bit only expects lower and lower because someone else may have a lower bottom like and let it go for cheaper. There is renting at cost, at ARP discounted cost, at loss or at $10, as Ron said, better than nothing...


----------



## vacationhopeful

benyu2010 said:


> It is largely dysfunctional and ineffective timeshare rental market.
> 
> ..... Majority of Timeshare owners don't price rental rate based on market condition, *they did base on their bottom line.*
> 
> So, you see all kind of incredible rates everywhere, and insane in the eye of outsider. Well, who knows this thing a bit only expects lower and lower because someone else may have a lower bottom like and let it go for cheaper. There is renting at cost, at ARP discounted cost, at loss or at $10, as Ron said, better than nothing...



*My "BOLD" issue is:*
Bottom line is not in their equation - stress and lack of knowledge. I have passed out my rental cards for several years at resorts. I give my number to owners MORE than to guests (who all swear they will call me next year - NEVER happens). Owners do call me - some to ask what (their) unit rents for, some to have a friend call me to rent, some looking to stay a another week, some looking to sell. 

A change of financial or health status is a stressor to a 70-80yo person with a timeshare. Provide them with knowledge - stress is lessen. Giving the TS away or turning the unit back to the resort is something they will do - to END the stress. Renting it is NOT something they want to do - that is for OTHER people.


----------



## Joe33426

ronparise said:


> Snow?
> 
> that would put a damper on bearing your breasts for beads.



OMG - You're too funny.... Sometimes I have to catch myself at work from laughing aloud.  Why anyone would block your posts is beyond me.  Your not only so helpful, you've got a great sense of humor.


----------



## ronparise

cotraveller said:


> Put your rentals on the WorldMark vacation forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php in the WM Credit Rentals section.  If you put it there at $10 per night it should go quickly.  At  $100 per night maybe not, but you can list it as a Make Offer deal and see what happens.
> 
> Since that site is WorldMark owners only a rental from there should be to a WorldMark owner.  A lot of us would rather see a WorldMark owner staying in a WorldMark unit rather than someone you find on the street.  Although the thought of you wearing a "Will rent rooms for food" sandwich board sign would be a sight to see.



Ive promised the folks on WMowners to only respond to posts about renting, not to initiate any. It upsets them when I talk about it.


----------



## ronparise

Joe33426 said:


> OMG - You're too funny.... Sometimes I have to catch myself at work from laughing aloud.  Why anyone would block your posts is beyond me.  Your not only so helpful, you've got a great sense of humor.



Thank you...Does the boss know you are on TUG when you are supposed to be working


----------



## cotraveller

ronparise said:


> Ive promised the folks on WMowners to only respond to posts about renting, not to initiate any. It upsets them when I talk about it.



I did not suggest you advertise on wmowners.  I specifically said the WorldMark vacation forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php. Or as they say on the WorldMark web site, "_See what WorldMark owners are saying on the official WM Vacation Forum_".  It is a pretty bland site for reviews and comments about the resorts (no open discussion) but it does have a Credit Rental section where you can list both credits and units for rent.

You are registered there aren't you?  And registered as a WorldMark owner?  You need the owner registration to access the Credit Rental board.


----------



## benyu2010

ronparise said:


> Ive promised the folks on WMowners to only respond to posts about renting, not to initiate any. It upsets them when I talk about it.



Did you promise in pm, to certain members? Interesting...


----------

